# Mongoose Iboc Pro - specification



## bigtfuzzywarbler (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi there

I am wanting to date an old Mongoose Iboc Pro with a view to attempting to restore it to original specification, or as close as possible.

It is light blue, with black spatters over top of main coat, black forks, Deore front and rear, biopace rings, shimano cranks.

Some of the bits and bobs look like modifications

Photos attached.

If someone knows the model year and where I can find the original specification that would be great.

Thanks

The Fuzz


----------



## marcus_dukakis (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got the same bike in storage - 88 or 89 vintage from memory and the forks looks like they have been swapped out - mine has straight blade Tange forks. 

I had all Deore gear (cranks, shifters, brake levers, brakes, F and R derailleur) right down to the hubs. Araya RM17 Rims. Shite stem, bars and post - Mongoose branded from memory. Can't tell you what tires or saddle but tires were Tioga I think. Great bike - still love it.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

I also have an IBOC Pro I picked up earlier this year, and still sits waiting for me to complete the build. I love the teal splatter paint, rear mono stay, and contrasting black Tange fork. I don't plan to be too concerned about restoring it, but just building it into a rider with parts that are +/- period correct. Lord knows I have no shortage of parts; just the time to dedicate to it. Maybe this weekend will do the trick!


----------



## bigtfuzzywarbler (Jun 21, 2008)

*Mongoose catalogue*

thanks for the responses folks

in the meantime I found this link to a Mongoose catalogue.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Mongoose/Mongoose1990.

looks like mine has had a fork change over the years, or maybe the Aus spec was slightly different.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*More mongoose sharing...*

Just for fun...

My IBOC Team... Full XTR M900 with the exception of the Kooka Crank Set, XT/mavic wheels and the m952 Rear mech. Fun bike and one of my favorites to ride.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Resurrecting a dead thread...*



Timmy said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> My IBOC Team... Full XTR M900 with the exception of the Kooka Crank Set, XT/mavic wheels and the m952 Rear mech. Fun bike and one of my favorites to ride.


Hey Timmy, I had that frame in the early 90's. I bought it from a friend that had it powder coated in a deep purple. I build it with some cool parts that were lying around the shop. I sold it to a roommate before leaving for the army, and he promptly snapped it in half in our driveway as I flew to basic training. It's fresh in my mind for two reasons, firstly because I was digging up old pictures last night and found some of my old bikes. The second reason is because my current woods bike is an (89) IBOC that passed through all the same hands as my first IBOC; it even has a similar dark re-spray. The funny thing is, my most recent daily rides have been my Bontrager and my Fat Chance. When I ride the same trails on this Mongoose it's like trying to steer a donkey by comparison... Yet I always remembered my IBOC as a sweet woods bike. Another case of VRC induced Rose Tinted Glasses


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

International Bike Of Champions!


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't see too many of these around. I bike I owned felt a little heavy but it was a little small for me. There was also a solid Purple frame with the black straight leg fork that I thought looked better.The year would be about '89 to '90. I also owned a IBOC Team.


----------

